# Sudden aggressive behavior in male hedgehog?



## OlliesMommy (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi there. 

I bought my first hedgehog about a month ago. He’s the sweetest little critter in the world. Or so I thought. Two days ago, I started our routine; I took him out of his fleece snuggle sack and placed him back inside his cage without it and allowed him to potty, eat a little food, drink his water, etc. Then I picked him up again and put him on my lap. Usually he walks around a bit, sniffs, and eventually settles down and takes a nap inside my arms. That night, though, he was totally wild. I tried to pick him up to calm him down and he bit me. I’ve done all my research on hedgehogs; I pushed my finger gently into his mouth—like they say to do—and he let go immediately. Last night, it happened again. He exhibited the same behavior. He bit again, nibbled on my finger, I pushed into his mouth, he let go. Grouchy, huffing and puffing, aggressive. He didn’t want to be held, touched, played with, etc. Tonight, I tried again, and it seemed even worse. He bit me again, harder this time, rattled his head. I pressed my finger into his mouth, but this time, he didn’t let go. I had to wait for him to stop, and he did. I haven’t rewarded the biting or aggressive behavior by putting him back into his cage or playpen. I’m just so confused by his new attitude. I just put him back into his playpen after he calmed down a little bit and he’s been squeaking and licking himself. 

No change in his diet, room temp, housing, etc. No perfume, food/soap, new scent on my hands. He eats plenty, drinks his water, runs on his wheel at night. His bowel movements and urine look healthy. He seems fine other than his sudden aggression towards me. 

He was always so sweet and lovable and cuddly. He loved to snuggle on my chest or lap and seemed to enjoy it when I picked him up. I don’t understand why he’s seemingly changed overnight.  He’s six months as of a few days ago. I am utterly confused and discouraged and I would love some insight. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm having the same issue with my little Poe but he's much younger (10 weeks) and it's because he's quilling. He's just so grumpy with me, randomly started biting me for no reason but is fine to everyone else. I'm hoping he'll grow out of it but I don't know what's causing it. He was so sweet when I first got him and now I'm convinced that he hates me and spends most of his nights plotting my demise lol.


----------



## OlliesMommy (Dec 12, 2015)

KristinNicole said:


> I'm having the same issue with my little Poe but he's much younger (10 weeks) and it's because he's quilling. He's just so grumpy with me, randomly started biting me for no reason but is fine to everyone else. I'm hoping he'll grow out of it but I don't know what's causing it. He was so sweet when I first got him and now I'm convinced that he hates me and spends most of his nights plotting my demise lol.


LOL. That is exactly how I feel! Because he's so young, I would definitely think yours is quilling and he'll be fine once he's all done. I'm wondering if at 6 months mine is just quilling one more time? I've read they can do that.


----------



## OlliesMommy (Dec 12, 2015)

Update: I put him into his snuggle sack and let him rest with me on the bed while I watched TV. I checked on him and still grouchy and upset. Now he's grabbing the fleece inside his snuggle sack, biting hard, and thrashing his head from side to side. He's never behaved this way before. I hope he gets better.


----------



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

oh my goodness! what a grumpy little thing! gosh in hope he's quilling again and it's only temporary. poor momma i'd be at a loss with that kind of attitude problem. is he at least adorable while he does it?


----------



## OlliesMommy (Dec 12, 2015)

KristinNicole said:


> oh my goodness! what a grumpy little thing! gosh in hope he's quilling again and it's only temporary. poor momma i'd be at a loss with that kind of attitude problem. is he at least adorable while he does it?


Bahaha. Yes, he actually is. I love him so much. He was always the sweetest thing and I'll love him even if he turns out to be aggressive or grouchy. But I hope it's just a phase. I'm just so worried about the little fellow.


----------



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

how is his skin?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It could be a surge of hormones causing this, hopefully the hormones will level out and he'll settle down.


----------



## Xogabii (Dec 9, 2015)

Its most likely quiling hedgehogs can quil around 5-6 months. And its painful for them


----------

